# Mozart as a Romantic Composerer.....



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

How well would he have done?......

I think he would have been extraordinary.
Do you think his personality, talents, techniques or whatever were structured towards the Classical period only or would his genius have prevailed and been just a great during the Baroque or Romantic eras?
I wish he could have lived long enough to know.

Sorry, I was drifting with the idea while scanning the opera forum, please Mr Moderator, make a switch for me!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think that Mozart was Mozart was Mozart.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The poor genius died aged merely 35. Even if he lived till say 50 or 60 (perhaps normal life expentancy during those days), he would have poured out numerous masterpieces, and undoubtedly shaped the future of generations after him.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

or he would have floundered and frazzled under the expectation to produce works of intensity and drama post beethoven - mozart and romanticism are worlds apart wheras bach or haydn im not so sure..

there would be and still is a substantial doughy eyed audience who would suppoprt him keep his classical cool dignity in the romantic maelstrom anyway


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm wondering what a "composerer" is?

Seriously, the obvious answer to your question is that if Mozart had lived later, in the Romantic period, we would necessarily have to forgo his achievements as a Classical composer. In my opinion this would have resulted in a bigger loss to classical music generally than the potential gain from having his genius scored in the Romantic period. This is partly because the Classical period was hardly over-stocked with first class composers, and partly because Mozart's proven genius was in the kind of forms that pre-dominated at the time he lived. It is impossible to speculate securely on how well he might have tackled the new Romantic forms, and I would rather not take that risk.

Nevertheless, I suppose we could imagine Mozart living an extra, say, 25 years until 1815'ish, but even then the Romantic movement was still only in its infancy, if at all. If Mozart had lived during that period (1791-1815) there would likely have been a change in his style towards the more dramatic end of the Classical spectrum, to emulate Beethoven. I regard Beethoven as essentially a Classical composer, and he lived another 12 years after that date, so the additional output from Mozart might well still be "classical" in form.

In my opinion, Mozart would have outshone Beethoven, not just on quality but on the volume of works that might have been produced. As an aside, Schubert would have outshone both of them, had he lived to the age of 55-60.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

If Mozart had lived he would have drowned out Beethoven and forced Beethoven to be more like him.
Beethoven greatly benefited from Mozart's death in the sense his originality was thus able to flower without the Great Mozart in domination of Vienna. Mozart's genius was of such, that if he had gotten a hint of music moving into a purely romantic direction, he would have been able to match that romantic direction and produce even greater romantic works than the early romantics. check out what Mozart did to clementi's b flat sonata theme in his Magic Flute Overture, and check out the Overture and the Commendatore Scene in Don Giovanni.
God was merciful to other composers to have Mozart die at 35 and not let him live 20 to 30 more years.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Beethoven seemed to flourish even more once Haydn started to write less or stopped completely? If Mozart had been around I can see it as having been a potential restriction to what he might have done. I think he would have still found something of his own style but might have had a less confident position than he did in the 1800s for example.


----------

